# Honda GVX 190 Timing



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I understand the timing marks on the cylinder barrel and the mark on the crankshaft counterweight. My question is what position should the cam or valves be in when the marks on the crank are lined up?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=197560&highlight=honda+timing

The timing set up will be just like the engine in the above thread. There is an excellent picture of the cylinder head and camshaft showing the alignment of the timing marks on the cam with top of the cylinder head.

I am making an assumption however that you meant to type GCV 190 for your model engine, I can't find any reference to a GXV 190 and the the GXV series while overhead valve engines, are not overhead cam and have a camshaft timed to the crankshaft with timing marks as there is no timing belt.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry 30 Year. Yes I meant to type GCV190. That information is exactly what I needed. Thanks


----------

